

One reason for the growing US obesity problem - gronkie
http://theincidentaleconomist.com/wordpress/im-not-saying-obesity-isnt-a-problem/

======
hugh3
At least it didn't refer to it as an "epidemic", which is a pet peeve of mine.
I think "epidemic" should be confined to contagious diseases and/or things
which are analogous to contagious diseases.

Anyway, I wonder how this is measured. How the hell do we know how much fat
and sugar are being consumed? Even if we know how much is being produced there
has to be a certain percentage which is wasted.

~~~
fleitz
Public health officials and researchers get funding for epidemics, therefore
if you want funding you better start calling whatever it is you're researching
an epidemic.

------
frankus
I was wondering whether the sugar number included things like high-fructose
corn syrup and the like and indeed it does. From the source "All forms of
sugar and sweeteners, expressed in kilograms per capita per year."

------
fleitz
Just watch the sugar and everything else should pretty much be fine.

Very long and very interesting video about the effects of fructose on the
human body by a pediatric endocrinologist.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBnniua6-oM>

I'm normally not inclined to believe such wacky tales but this seems to have a
high science to bullshit ratio.

~~~
bincat
Note the latest PR attempt by HFCS manufacturers to re-brand it as Corn Sugar.
[http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100914/ap_on_bi_ge/us_corn_syru...](http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100914/ap_on_bi_ge/us_corn_syrup_image)
Clever, since if it reads 'sugar' on the label it's easier to be overlooked.

------
dpavlenkov
I watch sugar and flour. It's junk carbs that "obese" you.

